# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Palm Springs?

## marybeth

Any intel?  Headed there for a business trip and will have a few extra days.  Staying at the La Quinta resort.  Restaurants?  Things to do (besides golf...)

Thanks.

----------


## Dennis

MB,

Lisa goes there a lot for business (allegedly).

I'll ask but she may only have stayed within whatever resort she was in.

----------


## bto

Hi, MB!  Shop?  El Paseo in Palm Desert=good shopping.  There was a state park where you could ride up the mountain on a huge tram.  Not too far away at all.  Lots of fun restaurants, but other than golf, spa, pool and shopping, not really sure!  Dress for toasty weather.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I did the tram thing a few years back and it was very cool.  Great for birding if your into that sort of thing.  I don't remember the time of year, but it was warm at the bottom and cold and snowy up on the top so bring a jacket!

It's also close to Joshua Tree Natl Park (good to drive through) and Big Morongo Canyon Preserve (good for hiking - woods, creeks, hills, not just desert) (also good for birding!)

----------


## tim

MB,

We're headed that way in March for the tennis tournament, staying at La Quinta as well.  Please give a report of your experiences.

----------


## marybeth

Thanks all!  I'm good with pool, spa and shopping while Randy is in meetings :)  El Paseo looks great!  Would love some restaurant recs, we're free for a lunch and dinner.  Otherwise we're at conference events.

We have one full day on our own so I'll look into the park suggestions.  We're not birders but love the outdoors, hiking, etc.  

Tim, I'll be sure to let you know how it was.  Our trip is in 3 weeks.

----------


## StellaS

> Thanks all!  I'm good with pool, spa and shopping while Randy is in meetings :)  El Paseo looks great!  Would love some restaurant recs, we're free for a lunch and dinner.  Otherwise we're at conference events.
> 
> We have one full day on our own so I'll look into the park suggestions.  We're not birders but love the outdoors, hiking, etc.  
> 
> Tim, I'll be sure to let you know how it was.  Our trip is in 3 weeks.



Hi Marybeth
I have been a lurker to this forum for many years.  Decided to join to give you some pointers.    Love St. Barths.  Have been twice.  We are west coasters live in a burb near Vancouver, Canada.   
 We vacation California frequently because it is close.  Very close by to La Quinta Resort is Old Town La Quinta.  Recommend Stuft Pizza,  The Wine Bar, Arnold Palmers, Solano's Bistro.
If you head to El Paseo try Pacifica.   Sherman's Deli is great for breakfast, lunch.  Desserts are tasty.  So huge good to share.  Closest one to La Quinta is on Country Club.  (I think)
Some incredible hikes in the desert.  From La Quinta Resort head north on Washington to Fred Waring.  Turn left or west continue till you cross Hwy 111. One more block (deadend) turn left.
Look for many parked cars on street.  That is a great hike up the mountain right or left.  Do your hiking early morning.  Heat builds quickly.  Also Indian Canyons or Tahquitz Canyons.
We also enjoy The Living Desert.  Interesting animals and plants of the desert.  A good hike or there is a tram that winds through.  We do both.  Take the tram(hop on hop off) and then go back to see the exhibits.   One exhibit you walk in a large net tent with recovering predator birds.  
So many beautiful things to explore in the 50 states.

----------


## tim

Stella,

Welcome to the forum, and thank you for the advice!

----------


## marybeth

Stella,
Thanks so much for the many recs.  We leave next Wednesday so your post is very timely.  I'll post back when we return.  We're looking forward to this trip, it will be a change of pace for us.
Welcome to the forum!

mb

----------

